# Homelite saw ignition coil question



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy's,

I have a small engine repair shop in Southern PA and just had something strange happen, was wondering if any of you had this happen before. I recieved a Homelite 240 chainsaw that had cracks in the insulation coming from the coil to the spark plug. I ordered a new coil from Tulsa Engine Warehouse, got it, installed it, no spark. tried 2 different spark checkers and 2 different plugs, no spark. checked gap, regapped and regapped some more. no dice. made sure no grounds or nicks in wire. nothing. put the OLD coil back in after taping the cracks and it sparked like a champ. put the NEW coil back in, no spark. I called Tulsa and they are sending me an exchange.

Question, how often to new coils come faulty from the factory, I thought thet were pretty bulletproof. The new coil did say "made in Taiwan" on the box. and yes it seems to be the correct coil for the saw.I even removed the kill wire from the switch to the coil, still no spark.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Mark
I don't think anything made today is bulletproof.  

Even the Maytag repairman is busy,busy with recalls of

product that burns up from bad design and production.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yup, not all coils are "bulletproof"... but coils rarely die out unless it was a bad design


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

:freak: fixing cracked sparkplug leeds remove that tape. get electric shrink tubing slide it over the sparkplug wire heat to shrink.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

i work in a repair shop as well an i see several coils that are new but still dont work. so this is a normal process for us. we return the coil to the suplier and they send us new ones


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK,

Sounds good, I just thought ignition coils rarely went bad. now I know.

Thanks


----------

